# Best Okra?



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm trying to get as many opinions as I can. I like to pickle and fry okra. Which strain is best for this?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

it depends on what you like and each of us is different.. There are a lot of varieties out there.. We have tried several different types of okra and i am not a huge okra fan but i really like the alabama red type, Its an heirloom variety , grows nice fat pods that are tender is a good producer and is real pretty too.


----------

